# Polish classical songs ?



## JeanMichel (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi !
I've got the idea to learn Polish, but I don't know any vocal works in polish, and it's the only reason I'm doubting, I'm starting to think I should should Italian instead :/ I searched a bit, but I don't seem to find a lot of pieces. Is there a website where I could find a list of vocal polish work or something like that ? or do you have some recommendations ? I find a lot of composers, but they don't always compose in polish :/

_I didn't post that in the vocal discussion because I search for vocal pieces with polish signing, and that includes opera and other things._


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Learning a foreign language from old, high art is not going to be easy...

I would recommend the 4 CD song collection "Pieśń ojczysta" (Native Song) of the Representative Arts Ensemble of the Polish Armed Forces (Orkiestra / Chór Reprezentacyjny Wojska Polskiego):




All librettos can be easily found online.

20 Polish Christmas Carols adapted by Lutosławski may also interest you https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty_Polish_Christmas_Carols
Although they are not what is commonly sung in a church, and sometimes hard to decipher even for a native


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Prząśniczka (The Spinner) is by far the most popular song by Stanisław Moniuszko.





And here is a very unorthodox "coronavirus version" of Prząśniczka, recently recorded and posted by Jakub Józef Orliński and Aleksander Dębicz.


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Kozak is one of the most beautiful songs by Moniuszko.
For orchestra:





For piano:


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)




----------

